# Help tracking down vintage print



## AnnOaks88 (Aug 15, 2020)

I've been looking for this vintage print for a number of years now. 

Does anyone know the creator? I've tried to reverse image search it online but can't find it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'd get ahold of Stoney Wolf Productions who appear to have used the image on a DVD set cover called "Wild Game: Field Care & Cooking". They should know how to track down the owners who they got the rights from.

This might be them:



https://m.facebook.com/296421057173697/


----------



## AnnOaks88 (Aug 15, 2020)

Thank you, that's a great lead! Appreciate it.


----------

